# vorschläge bzgl. java programm mit datenbankanbindung



## method1523 (6. Jun 2007)

Hi,

würde gerne ein paar vorschläge einholen bezüglich einem programm dass ich schreiben soll. es soll die verwaltung eines krankenhauses darstellen.

habe momentan 17 tabellen in meinem datenbankmodell (Person, Patient, Arzt, etc...)

verbindung zur datenbank funktioniert schonmal.

problem ist nun dass ich nicht ganz verstehe wie ich personen speichern kann.

ich arbeite mit einem konsolenmenu.
soll ein arzt hinzugefügt werden, so gibt mir der user name, vorname, gebdatum (diese sollen in der DBTabelle Person gespeichert werden) und Fachbereich, Vorgesetzter (diese sollen in Tabelle Arzt gespeichert werden). Kann man das so realisieren? 
Damit ich also in der Tabelle Person....

PNR Name            Vorname   GebDat
05 - Mustermann - Max - 12.07.1977 stehen habe und in Tabelle Arzt...

ANR PNR Fachbereich Vorgesetzter
01      05    Chirurgie     Dr.Frank

geht diese getrennte Speicherung?

sry für die mit Sicherheit blöde Frage aber bin neu auf dem Gebiet JDBC und SQL.

was würdet ihr empfehlen bezüglich ContainerKlassen? Wenn es Tabellen Arzt, Verwaltungspersonal, Person etc gibt, soll ich dann auch für jede Tabelle eine eigene Java-Klasse schreiben? Wenn ja, was für Vorteile würde das mit sich bringen?


----------



## EOB (6. Jun 2007)

was nutzt du denn für die abbildung? kein hibdrnate oder so?

grüße


----------



## Fretful (6. Jun 2007)

Ja diese getrennte Speicherung sollte funktionieren

zu deiner zweiten frage würde ich dann behaupten das es sinnvoll wäre zu jeder der Personengruppentabellen eine eigene Java Klasse zu schreiben damit das die ganzen Bibliotheksfunktionen nicht jedesmal neu in den einzelnen Fällen ausprogrammiert werden, weiters würde ich dir noch empfehlen eine Verbindungsklasse zu schreiben die sich um die Datenbank Verbindung kümmert ( falls du das ohnehin nicht schon implementiert hast also so ConnectionManger mäßig)
mfg
Fretful


----------



## method1523 (7. Jun 2007)

also die Verbindung zur Datenbank funktioniert....hab es auch so gemacht, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast. Eine Klasse namens "Connection" die zur DB verbindet, die Verbindung schließt und die DB neustartet.

was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen bezüglich zwischenspeichern der personendaten. will die daten ja später ausgeben können also muss ich ja die eingetragenen daten in nem array oder vektor oder so speichern oder?

@EOB: was für ne Abbildung meinst du?

grüße


----------



## EOB (7. Jun 2007)

ich meinte, ob du für das mapping objekt-->db und db-->objekt OR mapper nutzt. ein OR mapper ist zb hibernate. die zwischenspeicherung würde ich in beans machen...also zb eine klasse person mit den attributen namen, alter, wohnort und dafür dann setter und getter methoden.

grüße


----------

